# Sugar free dessert recipes



## Carina1962 (Sep 11, 2015)

I was tempted to buy the Davina McCall Sugar Free cookbook but after reading reviews on it, it is not suitable for diabetics as a lot of the sugar in her recipes are replaced with honey etc so I am looking for some good sugar free recipes please if anyone can recommend any?  thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 11, 2015)

carina62 said:


> I was tempted to buy the Davina McCall Sugar Free cookbook but after reading reviews on it, it is not suitable for diabetics as a lot of the sugar in her recipes are replaced with honey etc so I am looking for some good sugar free recipes please if anyone can recommend any?  thanks



It's not the sugar but the carbs you need to watch.
Any recipe can be sugar free by using artificial sweeteners but still loaded with carbs from other ingredients which will increase your blood sugars.


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm trying to find a nice recipe for cakes, biscuits etc that won't raise my levels as much as say eating ordinary cake or chocolate (which I only have as an occasional weekend treat).


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 11, 2015)

There's loads here http://diabetes-support.org.uk/diab...5.0.html?PHPSESSID=rjrvohprifa10u6llhl7fdjht0


----------

